#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-03-17
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<ypwong> JackYu, hi
<JackYu> ypwong, 今天conf call还是10:30?
<ypwong> JackYu, yes
<JackYu> ypwong , sure
<JackYu> ypwong, happyaorn, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1293299
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1293299 in Ubuntu "[FFE]upload ubuntu-kylin-software-center into archive" [Undecided,New]
<ypwong> JackYu, ok
<lenky> happyaron, 我给github上的qimpanel社区版tag了0.1.5，包括了最新的修改，你看什么时候方便就更新一下包。
<happyaron> lenky: ok
<happyaron> lenky: 我看社区版最新的是一个月前的？
<lenky> 对
<happyaron> 没有要从私有版本里合并过去的吗？
<lenky> 私有版本里的没有什么需要合过去
<happyaron> ok
<lenky> 嗯
<happyaron> lenky: configtool需要更新么
<lenky> 等等 我看看
<lenky> happyaron，我也推了一下，你也更新它把
<lenky> 0.1.5
<happyaron> 好的。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-03-18
<shine_> cu.execute("select * from category") re = cu.fetchall()  for one in re:     qs = QString(one[1])     print qs.toUtf8()
<ypwong> ?
<shine_> ...额  不好发代码
<ypwong> shine_, 可以用 paste.ubuntu.com
<shine_> 好  我试试 谢谢。
<shine_> 然后分享链接对吧？  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7111822/
<ypwong> yes
<lenky> 刚按照anthony之前的邮件描述，把pingback更新到launchpad了
<lenky> FJKong
<lenky> 看下应该没有覆盖吧？
<FJKong> lenky: 我看看
<FJKong> lenky: 以后你们都按照Anthony邮件流程走就行
<lenky> ok
<JackYu> happyaron, ping
<JackYu> freeflying, ping
<freeflying> JackYu: pong
<JackYu> freeflying, FFE是不是必须release team review之后你们才能upload？
<freeflying> JackYu: not very sure, happyaron may know it better
<JackYu> freeflying, ok，aron估计还在忙。
<JackYu> happyaron, ping
<happyaron> JackYu: pong
<happyaron> JackYu: 刚从搜狗回到家……
<happyaron> JackYu: 必须release team review
<JackYu> happyaron, 好的，辛苦了。
<JackYu> happyaorn, 我在#ubuntu-release上吼了，每人响应了。。。
<JackYu> 没人
<happyaron> 而
<happyaron> 额
<JackYu> 你帮忙再问问？
<happyaron> JackYu: 我觉得可以等晚一点儿去找他们。
<happyaron> JackYu: 有可能还木有上班？
<JackYu> happyaron, 呵呵，有可能。
<JackYu> 估计都是夜猫子
<happyaron> JackYu: 他们时区也不一样啊
<ypwong> i wonder if chinese-calendar really needs ttf-wqy-microhei to build? it's in build-depends
<JackYu> ypwong, 噢`
<ypwong> 小问题而已
<ypwong> happyaron, a trivial change for you: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntukylin-members/ubuntukylin/trunk/revision/42
<happyaron> ypwong: got it
<ypwong> happyaron, thanks
<JackYu> happyaron, 14.04主题的package也需要ffe一下，bug #1293664
<ubot5> bug 1293664 in Ubuntu Kylin "[FFE]upgrade to ubuntukylin-theme 1.0 for Trusty" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1293664
<JackYu> 等UKSC进了之后，还有default-settings
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-03-19
<ypwong> http://ubuntuone.com/56Vt9O9AVKokluhrXkaPy0
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<ypwong> JackYu, hi
<JackYu> ypwong, 下午例会安排，3:00-3:30 讨论UK相关packages 的FFE和入库；3:30-4:00 PM，中文化；4:00-4:30 PM，输入法。如何？
<JackYu> ypwong, 如果OK就麻烦发个会议邀请出来，抄送给sanbu
<ypwong> JackYu,  ok
<JackYu> ypwong, thanks:)
<ypwong> www.oprilzeng.com/2048/
<JackYu> happyaron, are you there?
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-03-20
<JackYu> ypwong, happyaron, 发了个email，关于FFE的，请查收。
<ypwong> JackYu, okay will check
<ypwong> very busy today..
<happyaron> JackYu: 收到
<happyaron> JackYu shijing 龚童鞋那边的消息是可以保证周三review完界面
<happyaron> JackYu shijing 最快什么时候他没说
<JackYu> happyaron, 下周三？
<happyaron> JackYu: 嗯
<JackYu> happyaron, 最好能本周末...
<happyaron> JackYu: 我说了，但是他感觉够呛。
<JackYu> happyaron, OK。主要是希望下周开始做界面的QA。
<happyaron> JackYu: 嗯。。
<freeflying> ypwong: still in hk?
<ypwong> freeflying, yes man
<happyaron> fcitx-qimpanel/0.1.5-0ubuntu1 uploaded
<happyaron> fcitx-qimpanel-configtool/0.1.5-0ubuntu1 uploaded
<JackYu> happyaron, great!
<maxiaojun> 14.04的USB Creator有問題，Erase Disk幾乎總是不成功
<ypwong> LP 有已知的 bug 嗎？
<maxiaojun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/1048792
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1048792 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "org.freedesktop.Dbus error while trying to erase USB key with Startup disk creator" [High,Triaged]
<maxiaojun> I've spent sometime already. The key should be getting /usr/share/usb-creator/usb-creator-helper 's Format method work.
<maxiaojun> People on ubuntu-devel are busy discussing touch  stuff, maybe you could find this issue relevant ... (I cannot get my IM candidate window at this point...)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-03-21
<JackYu> ypwong, slideshow的描述已更新（简体中文、英文），等下更新繁体版以及对应的图片。
<ypwong> ok
<FJKong> wuxiaoyi: rev 41 编译运行后qimpanel就退出了
<wuxiaoyi> ok
<wuxiaoyi> 我测一下
<FJKong> wuxiaoyi: ok, 代码提交后告诉我一下 我现在暂时去掉这个补丁用着
<FJKong> happyaron: ping
<happyaron> FJKong: pong
<happyaron> 什么事
<FJKong> happyaron: 打包规则发一份给我和wxy
<FJKong> happyaron: 最新的
<happyaron> FJKong: 在我的branch力
<happyaron> 在我的branch里
<happyaron> lp:~happyaron/haidian/fcitx-qimpanel
<happyaron> lp:~happyaron/haidian/fcitx-sogoupinyin
<FJKong> got
<ypwong> JackYu, ping
<JackYu> ypwong, pong
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-03-22
<ypwong> JackYu, 昨晚发现那几个 FFe 没有 subscribe release team
<JackYu> 我晕。。。
<JackYu> ypwong, 我看看
<JackYu> ypwong, 你加上没？
<ypwong> JackYu, 是的
<JackYu> ypwong, 是Ubuntu Release Team吧？
<ypwong> 对啊
<JackYu> ypwong, 另外两个bug也已加上。
<maclin> UKSC已经发布0.2.6版本，欢迎下载测试
<wiky> UKSC是什么
<maclin> UK 软件中心，https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-kylin-software-center
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-03-23
<JackYu> ypwong, ping
<JackYu> happyaron, ping
<happyaron> jackyu今天找我啥事？
<happyaron> ypwong: ^^
<happyaron> JackYu: 说曹操曹操就到啊
<happyaron> JackYu: 哪件事找我……
<JackYu> happyaorn, 嘿嘿
<JackYu> happyaron, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1293299
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1293299 in Ubuntu "[FFE]upload ubuntu-kylin-software-center into archive" [Medium,Confirmed]
<JackYu> 你看这是表示可以入库了吗
<JackYu> happyaron, 我昨天发给你的额，壁纸文件收到了吧？
<happyaron> JackYu: 收到了
<happyaron> JackYu: 这个bug现在仍然是没被批准的状态
<JackYu> happyaron, 这两天要辛苦你了。
<happyaron> JackYu: 留言那个人只是bug control team的人，不是archive admin
<happyaron> 我尽力。
<JackYu> happyaron, 恩，我也发现了。
<JackYu> 好的, thanks.
<JackYu> happyaron, ypwong, 只在searchengine.txt中增加一个“百度”就可以设置默认搜索引擎了?
<happyaron> ubuntukylin-default-settings/1.1.0 uploaded. Notice: this version adds the archive.ubuntukylin.com repository to /etc/apt/sources.list.d
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-03-16
<zhy> heelo
<ypwong> zhy, hello, welcome
<happyaron> xiaoyi: 话说ubuntu皮肤做咋样了？
<happyaron> xiaoyi: 翻译做咋样了？
<xiaoyi> happyaron: 正在做啊!
<happyaron> xiaoyi: 啥时候能出来。
<xiaoyi> happyaron: 这个星期可以么? 还是要更早?
<happyaron> xiaoyi: 越早越好。。
<xiaoyi> happyaron: ok!尽快
<mos> Hello guys, how to remove package sogoupinyin?
<mos> i can't remove it by sudo apt-get...
<mos> cause of error of variable bad name dkpg
<happyaron> mos: dpkg --force-all -P sogoupinyin
<happyaron> mos: it's a know but that affects distros unkown by the package, but should be fixed shortly for a newer release
<mos> Happyaron, it said that i don't have rights in reading
<mos> for deleting it..
<happyaron> sudo
<mos> Still
<happyaron> then not sure why
<mos> it couldn't read the parameter of sogou pinyin ( - -purge)
<mos> ...
<happyaron> then try -r instead of -P
<mos> now its not purge( --remove)
<mos> Can you advice something, because of that i can't install other apps
<mos> may be recovery commands, or...
<happyaron> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mos> nothing happens
<happyaron> is there any error/warning reported?
<mos> with sudo dpkg -- configure?
<happyaron> yep
<happyaron> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mos> no no anything
<mos> yep
<happyaron> then sudo apt-get -f install
<mos> error
<happyaron> what error
<mos> when it tries to read that packages
<mos> it appears
<happyaron> can you copy/paste the message?
<mos> actually its in Russian
<happyaron> so that I can see what's going on
<happyaron> then run it with:
<happyaron> sudo LANGUAGE=C apt-get -f install
<happyaron> that should give you English output
<mos> i can't copy it with ctrl+c
<happyaron> Ctrl+Shift+C
<mos> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mos> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mos> (here)
<happyaron> Ctrl+C will send an "user interrupt" to the program
<happyaron> mos: ah this means you have other process that's using dpkg lock, or the lock might be stale
<happyaron> ps aux | grep dpkg
<happyaron> and ps aux | grep apt
<happyaron> see if there's anything in output
<mos> a lot of things
<mos> here
<happyaron> paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<happyaron> and give me the link
<mos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10609584/
<mos> here
<mos> happyaron?
<happyaron> mos: means you have aptdaemon running
<happyaron> and there's nothing wrong with sogoupinyin so far
<mos> may be i should write those commands again and give u read in English?
<mos> with -r
<mos> and -P
<happyaron> maybe
<mos> Removing sogoupinyin ...
<mos> /var/lib/dpkg/info/sogoupinyin.postrm: 7: local: OS": bad variable name
<mos> dpkg: error processing sogoupinyin (--remove):
<mos>  subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<mos> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mos>  sogoupinyin
<mos> ()
<happyaron> OK
<happyaron> then it's bug in sogoupinyin
<mos> this channel is only for China?
<happyaron> probably yes, but it doesn't matter
<happyaron> mos: can you show me the output of "dpkg -l sogoupinyin"?  in English of course
<mos> sudo?
<happyaron> no need
<mos> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<mos> | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<mos> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<mos> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<mos> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<mos> rH  sogoupinyin    1.2.0.0042     Sogou Pinyin Input Method()
<mos> so, any ideas?
<mos> here is /var/lib/dpkg/info/sogoupinyin.postrm: 7: local: OS": bad variable name
<mos> dpkg: error processing sogoupinyin (--remove):
<mos>  subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<mos> No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
<mos> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mos>  sogoupinyin
<mos> Error in function:
<mos> when i try to install something
<mos> i ll be here later.
<jackyu> ypwong, hi
<jackyu> ypwong, 尽快把下周会议agenda补充一下发给我？我要在团队内部通知一下～
<ypwong> jackyu, wait
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-03-17
<happyaron> ypwong jackyu 明天的会能否向后推迟一点？
<ypwong> happyaron, when
<ypwong> to when
<happyaron> ypwong: 4:30?
<ypwong> happyaron, i am ok, depends on jackyu
<jackyu> happyaorn, ypwong,  按照上周三的结论，明天的会议取消了啊 lol～ 下周过来一起讨论
<happyaron> 啊是
<happyaron> jackyu: 话说qimpanel的两个bug如何了
<jackyu> 我看一下
<ypwong> jackyu,  最近會有哪些包更新？
<ypwong> 这次有没有新壁纸？
<jackyu> 默认壁纸会～
<chihchun> happyaron: ping
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-03-18
<happyaron> chihchun: pong
<happyaron> shijing: 麻烦verify一下1419061
<happyaron> shijing: 还有1413865
<chihchun> happyaron: just wonder what's the package name of 搜狗, like to check what's the language it used for rendering frontend
<happyaron> chihchun: sogoupinyin, not in ubuntu archive yet
<happyaron> chihchun: it's using Qt4 + QML
<happyaron> chihchun: http://pinyin.sogou.com/linux/
<Lenky> qt5的indicator是否无法显示子菜单？
<Lenky> unity下，qt5的indicator是否无法显示子菜单？
<chihchun> happyaron: wondering if we can reuse the sogoupinyin work, after we enable fctix on ubuntu phone
<happyaron> chihchun: possibly, porting to Qt5 isn't too much work, we did a prototype before
<happyaron> chihchun: but no on-screen keyboard in the package, and they won't use maliit
<chihchun> happyaron: we will support fctix for sogoupinyin
<happyaron> chihchun: the only question in my concern is the onscreen keyboard issue
<chihchun> happyaron: me too
<happyaron> my mgr mentioned to me about how would Mir support fcitx, but no follow up
<chihchun> happyaron: is your manager WillC?
<happyaron> yep
<happyaron> willcooke in this channel
<chihchun> happyaron: he is next to me ...
<happyaron> haha
<willcooke> o/
<chihchun> XD
<willcooke> attente_ is working on getting fcitx working with Mir
<willcooke> He's got it "kind of" working
<happyaron> good news, :)
<chihchun> cool, just need to know where we are, and what's current we have :)
<happyaron> I'm still trying to get it land on unity7 desktop
<willcooke> I'll start an email thread...
<happyaron> nice
<happyaron> willcooke: I asked seb128 about how to make sogoupinyin into restricted, but looks he's getting quit confused...
<happyaron> sogou guys want to follow up in next week's CCN meeting about it's archive inclusion
<happyaron> *quit->quite
<happyaron> xiaoyi: ping
<happyaron> xiaoyi: what's the progress of skin support?
<shijing> happaron: #1413865 已经解决
<xiaoyi> happyaron: 皮肤已经做好了
<shijing> happyaron：bug #1419061 这个怎么验证？
<ubot5> bug 1419061 in Ubuntu Kylin "On Ubuntu Kylin detect all packages as not genuine" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1419061
<happyaron> shijing: 用apport尝试报个bug
<happyaron> xiaoyi: 给我个预览？
<happyaron> xiaoyi: 还有能否打开fcitx皮肤支持
<xiaoyi> happyaron: 没有做fcitx皮肤支持
<xiaoyi> happyaron: fcitx默认的三个支持,能不能把这三个加到我们自己工程
<shijing> happyaron：用apport报bug，直接连接到网页，例如bug #1433502
<ubot5> bug 1433502 in ubuntukylin-theme (Ubuntu) "some option's checkbox display abnormal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1433502
<happyaron> shijing: 那就是没问题了
<happyaron> shijing: 之前的情况是不能报bug，提示不是发行版支持的
<happyaron> Lenky: 吴总说不支持fcitx皮肤？
<Lenky> 支持得不好
<Lenky> 默认的那三个fcitx皮肤是ok的
<happyaron> Lenky: 打开吧，然后慢慢弄……
<shijing> happyaron:我使用apport-bug  ubuntukylin-theme 就会打开网页， 在1404上也能。。。
<relegram-linux> anyone ?
<happyaron> shijing: 这周期因为apport的变化导致这东西挂了，刚刚又修好的
<happyaron> relegram-linux: what's up?
<relegram-linux> ubuntukylin可以考虑弄个telegram群
<happyaron> 木有兴趣lol
<happyaron> relegram-linux: 可以跟 nudtrobert 说哈
<nudtrobert> telegram是什么
<relegram-linux> telegram.org
<relegram-linux> https://telegram.org/
<nudtrobert> 用的人多吗
<relegram-linux> 一个跨平台的，有上千万人使用的聊天工具。
<relegram-linux> 类似微信
<relegram-linux> 不过有PC端软件。
<nudtrobert> thx, 我跟大家商量一下
<nudtrobert> ubuntukylin主要面向国内，目前用QQ比较多
<relegram-linux> http://i3.tietuku.com/a479d5a236b24a44.png
<relegram-linux> 我的telegram
<relegram-linux> 要加linux爱好者的加我tg号: clang,我把你拉进去。
<relegram-linux> telegram的web版也很好用。
<relegram-linux> https://web.telegram.org/
<relegram-linux> ubuntukylin上QQ实在不好用。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-03-19
<Lenky> 是否ubuntu像苹果OS学习，所以indicator都不会有子菜单了？
<Lenky> 是否ubuntu unity向苹果OS学习，所以indicator都不会有子菜单了？
<happyaron> xiaoyi_: 已发邮件
<happyaron> chihchun: hey
<happyaron> lol
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-03-20
<ljw-1304-amd64> happyaron: 可否帮我把 usb-creator-common & usb-creator-gtk 这两个包的最新版本0.2.67加到源里，我想验证安装它们是否能够解决Bug #1325801。
<ubot5> bug 1325801 in Ubuntu CD Images "failed to boot from USB disk with error: gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R Image boot:" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1325801
<ljw-1304-amd64> jzheng:我在UK14.04.2上安装了源上最新的 usb-creator-common & usb-creator-gtk (版本为0.2.62ubuntu0.1)，制作的U盘启动盘仍然有问题。Bug #1325801
<ubot5> bug 1325801 in Ubuntu CD Images "failed to boot from USB disk with error: gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R Image boot:" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1325801
<happyaron> shijing: ljw 上午说要测 bug 1325801
<ubot5> bug 1325801 in Ubuntu CD Images "failed to boot from USB disk with error: gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R Image boot:" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1325801
<happyaron> shijing: 这个需要找 Mathieu Trudel-Lapierre (~mathieu-tl)
<shijing> happyaron: ok
<happyaron> ljw: 那个问题的SRU还没推，刚刚催了相关的人，估计他还没上班
<ljw> happyaron: 好的～
<ljw> happyaron: UK今天的Daily系统中已经默认集成了最新的0.2.67版本，不用帮我更新了！3Q～
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> ljw: 还有麻烦测试exfat支持
<happyaron> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1434228
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1434228 in Ubuntu Kylin "Add exfat support" [Medium,Fix committed]
<happyaron> 这个已经可以测试了
<ljw> 这个要怎么测？
<happyaron> 在windows上拿个U盘格式化成exfat格式
<happyaron> 然后到最新的UK系统上应该可以正常读写
<happyaron> 用户体验应该和NTFS一致
<ljw> 好的 我等会儿试过之后在Bug页comment下？
<happyaron> 没问题直接mark fix released
<ljw> happyaron: 我这边格式化为exfat格式之后，在UK15.04-0318-Daily-amd64系同中拷贝、新建文件都没啥问题。你之前是遇到了什么问题，需要我重现一下么？
<happyaron> ljw: 不需要重现，之前是不能，刚加的支持
<happyaron> 就是需要确认加了之后确实可用了
<ljw> 那还需要我comment么？
<happyaron> 标记fix released就可以
<ljw> 可以自动挂载识别 拷贝也没啥问题～
<ljw> 好的，已经改过了～
<happyaron> 多谢
<ljw> 不客气～
<ypwong> why default ubuntu does not have exfat?
<happyaron> ypwong: nobody proposed that, and it's late for this cycle
<happyaron> ypwong: I'll seek to have it properly merge back to ubuntu in next cycle
<happyaron> xiaoyi_: arm64是因为我服务器上没更新……
<happyaron> 正在弄
<happyaron> xiaoyi_: 话说皮肤和翻译搞定了就发版本哈
<xiaoyi_> happyaron:都提交了
<happyaron> xiaoyi_: 那发个版本我试试？
<xiaoyi_> happyaron:换成qt5之后有没有做测试呀
<xiaoyi_> happyaron:好的,我发现几个bug都改了
<happyaron> xiaoyi_: 做了啊，lenky侠的2.0.0发布时就已经qt5了
<happyaron> 然后不是后来又发现其他问题了么。。。
<xiaoyi_> happyaron:恩,所以说是不是要具体测试一下~~~~~
<happyaron> xiaoyi_: 先发版本传进去，bug慢慢改
<xiaoyi_> happyaron:好的
<xiaoyi_> happyaron:2.1.0 已经发布
<happyaron> xiaoyi_: 赞
<happyaron> xiaoyi_: /tmp/buildd/fcitx-qimpanel-2.1.0/config-tool/mainwindow.cpp:316:27: error: 'WA_AlwaysStackOnTop' is not a member of 'Qt'
<happyaron> xiaoyi_: 编译不通过
<happyaron> /tmp/buildd/fcitx-qimpanel-2.1.0/main_controller.cpp:78:12: error: 'class QQuickWidget' has no member named 'setClearColor'
<xiaoyi_> happyaron:装了qt5依赖么
<xiaoyi_> happyaron:qtbase5-dev qtdeclarative5-dev qttools5-dev-tools qttools5-dev
<happyaron> 我看装全了没有
<happyaron> 装全了
<xiaoyi_> happyaron:编译得过啊~~
<happyaron> xiaoyi_: 等下我给你发log
<xiaoyi_> happyaron:要再1504上编译
<happyaron> 我在debian sid上编译的。。。
<happyaron> 再试试在1504上
<xiaoyi_> happyaron:好的
<happyaron> 啊确实可以
<happyaron> 看来debian的库版本还是低啊
<xiaoyi_> happyaron:1410都编译不过
<happyaron> xiaoyi_: fcitx_ubuntukylin.png 这个图片是啥
<xiaoyi_> happyaron:配置工具的launch 图标
<happyaron> xiaoyi_: 以及，就一个fcitx-qimpanel.po，那configtool的翻译有没有在里面
<happyaron> o
<happyaron> xiaoyi_: 那个图标，能不能用系统通用的配置图标
<xiaoyi_> happyaron:翻译都在fcitx-qimpanel里面 美柚额外分出来
<happyaron> 貌似fcitx的那个configtool能自己应用gnome的图标，qt写的东东不知道行不行啊
<happyaron> xiaoyi_: configtool也能用那里的翻译对么
<xiaoyi_> happyaron:是的
<xiaoyi_> happyaron:想把2个进程合到一起
<happyaron> OK
<happyaron> 那你慢慢refactor
<xiaoyi_> happyaron:这个图标是我们自己写的皮肤配置工具图标呀
<happyaron> xiaoyi_: 我的意思是能不能用系统默认的图标
<happyaron> gnome-icon-theme好像有个神马标准
<xiaoyi_> happyaron:好的
<xiaoyi_> happyaron:搜狗输入法图标也是用自己的 不一样么~
<happyaron> xiaoyi_: 额这个地方如果能用系统默认的最好
<xiaoyi_> happyaron:ok
<happyaron> xiaoyi_: 成系统组件之后和做产品有一点点小区别
<happyaron> xiaoyi_: arm包应该已经好了
<xiaoyi_> happyaron:good
<happyaron> 以后出问题应该比较少，但是push到master的时间会比以前大幅增加
<happyaron> 可以看到开始编译的信息直接ctrl+c掉，然后在git pull一下
<happyaron> 就相当于push上去让它自己在那编译了
<xiaoyi_> happyaron:好的,git pull 不是把东西拉到本地么
<happyaron> 是这样，push之后提示开始编译的时候，变更就已经到远端了，但是因为post push task还没执行完所以不给本地成功的信号
<happyaron> git pull相当于跟远程同步一下，就不会标记为未push了
<xiaoyi_> happyaron:ok  好腻害
<happyaron> xiaoyi_: 你把ubuntukylin的那些主题放到ubuntukylin-theme里了吗
<happyaron> xiaoyi_: zhangchao貌似刚做了一批改动
<xiaoyi_> happyaron:不清楚 我得问下zc
<happyaron> 好的
<happyaron> xiaoyi_: 然后你可以检测ubuntukylin的环境下默认用ubuntukylin的皮肤
<happyaron> xiaoyi_: 或者有个什么办法能配置系统默认皮肤也行
<happyaron> 否则到哪都是ubuntu皮肤，不符合咱们预期
<xiaoyi_> happyaron:你的意思是 如果是uk就默认用uk的皮肤?
<happyaron> 对啊
<xiaoyi_> happyaron:主题里面直接吧皮肤install /usr/share/fcit-qimpel/skin就可以了吧
<xiaoyi_> happyaron:然后 我判断下如果是uk就默认用uk皮肤
<happyaron> 嗯，你得做这个判断
<happyaron> xiaoyi_: 现在编译过程里，pot文件是怎么生成的？
<xiaoyi_> happyaron:编译过程没有生成
<happyaron> xiaoyi_: 我只看到了update po文件，没看到生成pot文件
<happyaron> xiaoyi_: 要做成生成的，否则还是不会被放语言包
<happyaron> TAT
<xiaoyi_> happyaron:自己执行update脚本啊
<happyaron> xiaoyi_: 要自动执行啊
<happyaron> xiaoyi_: 编译过程里有新的pot文件生成，语言包里才会去pick up翻译
<xiaoyi_> happyaron:翻译也是自动的?
<happyaron> FJKong: 为啥用一段时间细胞词库文件会被dump到/tmp
<happyaron> xiaoyi_: 对啊
<xiaoyi_> happyaron:好的.了解
<happyaron> xiaoyi_: 翻译过程里有pot文件被生成出来，它就把这个pot文件和已有的po文件都导入到lauchpad上
<xiaoyi_> happyaron:词库会自动更新下载到/tmp
<happyaron> 然后语言包里就是把在Launchpad上更新的、新加的，都msgfmt成mo格式给装系统里
<happyaron> 所以软件不能写死判断有哪些语言，来什么都让gettext自己去处理
<xiaoyi_> happyaron:好的.我先闪,有点事
<happyaron> xiaoyi_: 好，尽快更新了再发个版本给我
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-03-22
<freeflying> does sogou pinyin support 16.04?
<ypwong> freeflying, have you tried?
<freeflying> ypwong, yep, some dependency breaks
<ypwong> FJKong ^^
<ypwong> freeflying, if you have time, file a bug, and set it to critical
<FJKong> dependency breaks? @Aron ?
<freeflying> sogoupinyin_1.2.0.0056_amd64.deb  <-- is this the latest version?
<FJKong> you can download the latest version from http://pinyin.sogou.com/linux/
<ypwong> freeflying, yours too old
<freeflying> ypwong, FJKong http://paste.ubuntu.com/15471200/
<freeflying> no lucky with the latest version
<FJKong> Package fonts-droid is not installed ?
<ypwong> noto will be used instead
<ypwong> freeflying, needs happyaron to fix it
<happyaron> we need to release a new version, fix already in git
<happyaron> ypwong: we'll not use noto for sogou
<ypwong> happyaron, why not
<ypwong> doesn't work well with noto?
<happyaron> the spacing is designed for droid atm
<happyaron> or FJKong will need to tweak params for spacing probably
<FJKong> not easy, to be honest...
<freeflying> btw, why xchat-gtk is no longer in repositary
<freeflying> only  xcaht-gnome now?
<happyaron> not using xchat for almost 5 years
<ypwong> freeflying, coz it has been removed from debian
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-03-24
<hikiko> andyrock, ping :)
<hikiko> mmm... too early
<hikiko> +wrong channel
<hikiko> sorry people
<hikiko> I thought I am in ubuntu-desktop
<ypwong> heh
<ypwong> this channel needs some noise :)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-03-21
<handsome_feng> bug: #1664235
<ubot5> bug 1664235 in Ubuntu "[FFe] peony" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664235
#ubuntukylin-devel 2020-03-18
<handsome_feng> :)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2020-03-20
<Qiangong2[m]> How do I compile UKUI?
<Qiangong2[m]> I want to add it to my personal distribution
